# Crawfish Bisque Foamheart



## foamheart (Oct 14, 2014)

Crawfish. crayfish, crawdad, craydad, mudbud bug, etc etc etc.... You know that the person who first decided to eat one was hungry with loads of time on his hands. But doesn't matter what you call 'em, here in Louisiana we call 'em good! I could start a 'Forest Gump' continious chain of crawfish dishes but you realize we eat them. A lot! When ever possible.

This is bisque, to many and myself included, consider this the crowning achievement of those swamp bugs raised to the top of the culinary pyamid. It probably takes more time to prepare than any other dish but possibly a terrine or an aspic.

I am not doing the head stuffing today. Know you first must catch, boil and peel the crawfish. Or if they are the freezer, blanch, dehead, bag & tag. Then you have to pick out the largest and best head, debone them, remove the eyes, anntenna, and clean the shell. Then after a day in vinegar water, you make a stuffing, stuff the head, roll it in bread crumbs and fry or bake it. Then its in the freezer till you decide to make a bisque.

Now that all being done.................

Unlike my Mom and all the little old ladies I know, After peeling the crawfish tails, I make stock from the shells. It just adds extra flavor.













Crawfish Bisque I 002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2014






And it yeilded













Crawfish Bisque I 006.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2014






I always start my rice first when cooking a rice dish, because? Because I am there and intent on the cook at the begining where I can get distracted with other 'projects' later on.

My rice of choice, Long grain Mahatma for this dish.













Crawfish Bisque I 008.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2014






If we have crawfish shells, there must be crawfish somewhere. Also its in the original water because its where the fat is. Fat is important.













Crawfish Bisque I 004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2014






OK, time to pull our spices, its a long list. Cayenne, tabasco, salt, and thyme. OK, Ok.... I was out of fresh thyme, ok?













Crawfish Bisque I 005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2014






Next its my favorite part of cooking, slicing and dicing, and I guess some chopping too!

Onion, bell pepper, celery, garlic, parsley, and green onion. The green onion is really important because its added the last second of plating and has a great taste and beautiful crunchie bite!













Crawfish Bisque I 011.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2014






Now we have it all ready and assembled........ so whats first? Of course its the roux!

This is a lightly different roux, its made with butter. In the begining it was one of the hardest rouxs to muster because that butter burns if you sneeze. The trick , and I'll share, is to use a small amount of peanut oil with the butter.













Crawfish Bisque I 009.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2014






We make a roux, add the onions when the desired color /taste is achieved to help cool it down and stop the cooking. Then the garlic, don't burn it. once the onions are tender and the garlic is all happy, add the celery, bell pepper, and parsley.













Crawfish Bisque I 015.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2014






Cook it down. That is the water from the crawfish with the fat/butter in it. I have the crawfish broth still reserved in case I need it, (I always do).

These are the crawfish, the asked for a better more personal shot.













Crawfish Bisque I 017.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2014






Oh look the rice is done.













Crawfish Bisque I 018.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2014






Oh did I forget the stuffed heads?













Crawfish Bisque I 013.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2014






Seriously thats an all day job, seems to me there was something just less of 100 in the last batch. I love ya but you still only get 4 heads per bowl at my house. 

So the crawfish are in the pot, I added some broth to thin it. BTW bisque is a really heavy thick dish. It would stand on top of the rice instead of surrounding it like soup. Its like a chowdar.

So in the go!













Crawfish Bisque I 021.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2014






And it cooks alittle longer.













Crawfish Bisque I 022.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2014






Lookin Good! Did I not meantion I am on a cornbread kick? Gotta get that cornbread back to where it was last year. Besides I like cornbread. Today cornbread muffins.













Crawfish Bisque I 024.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2014






I am working on it OK, they are getting better, but that taste good.

And then there was supper!













Crawfish Bisque I 026.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2014






Its like smoking, baking, wine making,  It takes awhile but well worth it if ya can find the mudbugs!

One day to catch, one day to peel and put up, one day to make the stuffed heads, and a day to assemble.

But its deffinately worth it.

I hope you all get a chance someday to try it.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 14, 2014)

Very apetizing dish. Wouldn't mind a bowl.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 14, 2014)

Well as I am a northerner, I have no idea what you just said.  But it looks great.     Nice winter time soup?


----------



## b-one (Oct 14, 2014)

Looks awesome pass a bowl. Cornbread sounds great as well!


----------



## moikel (Oct 14, 2014)

I love it on every level. 

Funny last night while trying to sit out a  massive storm that  Andrew Zimmern guy was on TV showcasing Louisiana ,particularly a town called Saint Bernard. Seems there is a lot of people whose roots were the Canary Islands living there.

They were eating crawfish amongst other things. It was a good cross section of the food I see you do,gumbo,boudin etc. But they had a bit more Latin leaning approach. Good cooking whatever name it goes by.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes Please Kevin!!! The stuffed heads should be a post on their own! Please!!!!!

We would like to adopt you as our official Southern food cook! You only have to travel here once a month and cook for one dinner!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 14, 2014)

Damn Foam !  :drool  I just ate & now I see this.... Hungry again !  I REALLY enjoy your posts on these Cajun Dishes !  :77:  Great thread !  Thumbs Up

:points1:

Justin


----------



## tbrtt1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Damn, Mr. Heart,

As a Louisiana native and one with some culinary training as well, my hat's off to you. Crawfish Bisque is indeed the holy grail of mud bug comfort food. Due to its labor intensive preparation few restaurants serve it and Louisianians usually only get it on special occasions for that same reason. I have had it served with the heads stuffed without the actual head. Just the stuffing as a ball. Takes some of the work out of it, but still cheating. I find its the heartiness of the roux that makes the dish. 

Very, very nice. Thank you for showing the rest of the world one of Louisiana's culinary holy grails. 

Care to share how you make your stuffing?


----------



## tbrtt1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Moikel said:


> I love it on every level.
> 
> Funny last night while trying to sit out a  massive storm that  Andrew Zimmern guy was on TV showcasing Louisiana ,particularly a town called Saint Bernard. Seems there is a lot of people whose roots were the Canary Islands living there.
> 
> They were eating crawfish amongst other things. It was a good cross section of the food I see you do,gumbo,boudin etc. But they had a bit more Latin leaning approach. Good cooking whatever name it goes by.


Ahhhh, St. Bernard Parish, referred to in the greater New Orleans area as "the Parish". Lots of latin settlers and some Filipino as well. Great food there. Hell, great food all over the great Bayou State.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 14, 2014)

That looks great. This is the first I have heard of Stuffed Heads...What is it? Is it just a bisque garnish or have other uses? I am interested in your recipe and take on the dish. Looks like you took the roux to the peanut butter stage. Should it be darker? Can you post the entire recipe? Thanks...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> Very apetizing dish. Wouldn't mind a bowl.


Thank you.

Its like Mac & Cheese, its something that you taste and just say ahhhhhhh.......... and the warmth just washes over you.


c farmer said:


> Well as I am a northerner, I have no idea what you just said. But it looks great. Nice winter time soup?


You know how it is, down here if it ain't worms, the other fish bait we eat!


b-one said:


> Looks awesome pass a bowl. Cornbread sounds great as well!


Thank ye, Thank ye.

I am working on it. its like brisket, its all good, but there is a best.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2014)

Moikel said:


> I love it on every level.
> 
> Funny last night while trying to sit out a  massive storm that  Andrew Zimmern guy was on TV showcasing Louisiana ,particularly a town called Saint Bernard. Seems there is a lot of people whose roots were the Canary Islands living there.
> 
> They were eating crawfish amongst other things. It was a good cross section of the food I see you do,gumbo,boudin etc. But they had a bit more Latin leaning approach. Good cooking whatever name it goes by.


Thank ya sir.

Yabbies?  There is so many thinks to do with them. Crawfish boudin is one of my most favorites.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yes Please Kevin!!! The stuffed heads should be a post on their own! Please!!!!!
> 
> We would like to adopt you as our official Southern food cook! You only have to travel here once a month and cook for one dinner!


LOL... I get laughed at already for bringing a camera into the kitchen. Now you want me to film others?  Next time we make haeds I'll see what I can do. Usually I make enough when making to last most a year. If you get invited to someones home for crawfish bisque, I always worry about single women poping up....LOL

You really are lucky and/or favored if someone shares bisque with you.

So I'll be up in a week or two to make ya some.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Damn Foam !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir. I'll be sending requests for help with my snack stix soon..... so you hire out your sous chefs?


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2014)

tbrtt1 said:


> Damn, Mr. Heart,
> 
> As a Louisiana native and one with some culinary training as well, my hat's off to you. Crawfish Bisque is indeed the holy grail of mud bug comfort food. Due to its labor intensive preparation few restaurants serve it and Louisianians usually only get it on special occasions for that same reason. I have had it served with the heads stuffed without the actual head. Just the stuffing as a ball. Takes some of the work out of it, but still cheating. I find its the heartiness of the roux that makes the dish.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Sure I'll post what I know below. I am not trained, I can only say what I use, I am sure you can figure out how much.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That looks great. This is the first I have heard of Stuffed Heads...What is it? Is it just a bisque garnish or have other uses? I am interested in your recipe and take on the dish. Looks like you took the roux to the peanut butter stage. Should it be darker? Can you post the entire recipe? Thanks...JJ


LOL Chef...... do you know my lack of knowledge of typing is only exceeded my my inability to spell? LOL......

Crawfish Bisque

First, I am typing this for the first time ever, recipe? <Chuckles>

The head……

http://shs2.westport.k12.ct.us/mjvl/biology/dissect/crayfish.htm

It’s just like a lobster. The meat is in the tail section which is removed from the body to get the meat out. The carapace (head) then holds the ‘butter’ or ‘fat’ which very important in crawfish cooked dishes. The legs and paws all come out together leaving a semi empty head shell. BUT we are not done yet, the eyes, antennae and the rostrum must be removed. The rostrum is what we refer to as the bone. Its nothing but a really hard serrated spear head on the point of the crawfish head. They hurt! It’s a serious thing to clean and debone the heads. Most folks use a old can opener to break that bone off all in one motion with the antennae and eyes. Either way you do it, you can’t clean heads two days in a row. Your thumb and fore finger just can’t take it even with the bottle opener. Then they must be washed clean. Then a little secret, put the shells in some vinegar. Like an egg shell it will slightly soften the shell and help to keep from cracking and breaking them when stuffing the next day.

This is why the catching of the crawfish, the crawfish boil, the peeling, the head cleaning, and the stuffing are all communal. Remember how proud you were to move from the kids table to the family table? Well in Louisiana it’s the same, BUT it also means you have to feed yourself as well as at least one of the young kids who can’t feed themselves yet, crabs, crawfish, fish, etc. can be daunting for kids.  If its family, a neighborhood, a group, etc…. this is when all the mom’s and daughters do their thing, the daughters learn as the Mom’s socialize and teach. BTW my sister brought my niece to come help. LOL… My niece can call Pizza hut, that’s what she figures is a homemade meal. But she could sure peel those puppies! We cooked  I believe about 100 lbs. We cooked to eat, then I blanched to freeze

The men catch the crawfish (it’s an all-day affair in the swamp with much hydration required), boil the crawfish (much hydration required again), peel the crawfish, then clean up. Believe me you don’t want the shells and ‘stuff’ sitting around. This stuff can and will removed paint from metal! We usually take care of the beer (because we are the hydration specialists), and if you are smart you make sure Mom has a cold one too (well she might break a sweat)!

I keep talking of the fat, it’s a substance within the heads of the crawfish. You really don't want to know what it is , besides good. Its why everyone always thinks coonazz are sucking the heads, well we are but its some good juice in those heads......... In polite society I use my thumb nail to scrape the inside of the shell , the head, to get the fat. Some just tap the head down hard on the table to get it to fall out.

Balls, now yes some folks now just ball it up, coat with crumbs and fry or bake. Just like Boudin Balls, Garfish balls, shrimp balls, etc. in the old days we called them boulette, but they were normally done with potatoes. This is a real stuffing.

The roux is really an interpretation of who’s bisque you are making. My Mom’s roux because of all the fat we used to get were nearly black. The crawfish fat has a huge effect on color, thickness, and taste. The bisque, like smoking, is a personal prefrence, some bisques are thick, some are thin. Basically the only thing that is agreed upon is its made with crawfish and the stuffing is a bread type. Mine is normally eatten on a plate with veggie sides instead of a bowl like this one. But this is how Mom did it.

You have seen the bisque above, as to the stuffing. Lets see…..

The Trinity, with a 2 to 1 to 1 ratio of onions, bell peppers, and celery.

Garlic, parsley, green onion tops, either chopped, pressed, chiffonade

Crawfish tails /w fat, chopped

Beaten egg

Crawfish stock (best if crawfish have been boiled in Zatarain’s seafood boil, the stock and the meat taste like a Cajun boil)

Dusting flour

Melted butter

French bread crumbs

Salt & Cayenne to taste

The easiest way to stuff the heads is a pastry bag, or a Ziploc with a corner cut off.

Make a roux

Wilt veggies

Add chopped tails

Add some stock

Heck, add everything else. Then use the stock or crumbs to achieve the right consistency.

Use the pastry tube to load the cleaned heads. Dust with flour and bake at probably 375 for 15 mins? Till its golden crusty. Then freeze. Some folks will deep fry instead of baking, I see no difference and when doing 100's baking I find much easier.

Its not at all unusually to see these made 3 to 500 at a time. But 100 to 200 is the norm.

I think I answered all the questions as best I could.

BTW I did go back and look in my pictures, I sure thought I had some of the last making. But apparently it was the thought of a confused mind....LOL

Now to soak my fingers in warm water the blood is dripping off them from all this typing. I had to cut cooling water into the keyboard to keep it from melting down from all the friction and speed of typing....... I also have some ocean front property in Az. I need to sell.


----------



## moikel (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes Kevin Yabbies. Man that takes me back.Caught plenty back home on the Murrumbidgee River. We just boiled them.On the coast it's catching prawns in nets at night with head lamps.
I like the natural fusion of different kitchens involved in your style of cooking. Obviously there is a French influence to start. Way down here I am drawn to Malaysian( Chinese,Indian,Malay) Mauritian( French,Indian,African) & other styles that have a touch of Portuguese ,Sri Lanka for instance.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for posting the stuffing, Foamheart.


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks good! I do the shells trick with shrimp, too - I made a big batch when I visited my sister in Patterson, on Bayou Teche.

And I make my cornbread as muffins, too.

Edited to add, American crayfish are a major invasive pest in Scotland. They're wiping out the stoneflies that the trout depend on.

http://www.scotland.gov.uk/Uploads/Documents/FW-SignalCrayfish.pdf


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Oct 15, 2014)

Kevin, my favorite part of getting this dish at restaurants when I was still down there was the stuffed crawfish heads. They were always amazing. The only access I have to crawfish that's reasonably priced up here is in the freezer section at Walmart and I don't think I could bring myself to buy them. The meal and recipe look amazing, and thanks for posting it. You've given me an idea of a bisque I'd like to make with some of my Andouille. Cheers!


----------



## chef willie (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, I'm late to this party but this posting is a tutorial in itself for sure. I'm a big fan of the crawdad myself and love a good Etouffee, even using shrimp which is more readily available up here in the PNW. I feel very fortunate to have been able to visit New Orleans on 4 occasions for vacations, allowing me to just scratch the surface of the food scene. Great posting Kevin.....you are stimulating many others to try their hand at cookin' Cajun......regards, Willie


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2014)

Moikel said:


> Yes Kevin Yabbies. Man that takes me back.Caught plenty back home on the Murrumbidgee River. We just boiled them.On the coast it's catching prawns in nets at night with head lamps.
> I like the natural fusion of different kitchens involved in your style of cooking. Obviously there is a French influence to start. Way down here I am drawn to Malaysian( Chinese,Indian,Malay) Mauritian( French,Indian,African) & other styles that have a touch of Portuguese ,Sri Lanka for instance.


Yabbies, crawfish, crawdads, etc.... its still good eating to me.

"Hot funk, cool punk, even if it's old junk It's still rock and roll to me"   Hehehehe.......
 


tbrtt1 said:


> Thanks for posting the stuffing, Foamheart.


No problem, its just pretty standard where I live. I am sure someone has a written down recipe but don't think I have ever seen one. Well one I would use anyway.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2014)

BlueWhisper said:


> Looks good! I do the shells trick with shrimp, too - I made a big batch when I visited my sister in Patterson, on Bayou Teche.
> 
> And I make my cornbread as muffins, too.
> 
> ...


I always made "shell stock", if I don't use it today it goes in the freezer. Now I underdstand why they didn't vote to suceed from the Britush Empire. They were saving their money to build a better stronger crawfish. You've got to apprceiate their thinking.

I love your direction, not Patterson right next to Morgan City or by the McDerrmott docks. Patterson on Bayou Teche!


rgautheir20420 said:


> Kevin, my favorite part of getting this dish at restaurants when I was still down there was the stuffed crawfish heads. They were always amazing. The only access I have to crawfish that's reasonably priced up here is in the freezer section at Walmart and I don't think I could bring myself to buy them. The meal and recipe look amazing, and thanks for posting it. You've given me an idea of a bisque I'd like to make with some of my Andouille. Cheers!


When I was living out west, in cowboy and oilman country the butcher at my local market ( yes, we were friends of course), ran me down in the store one day all excited. He lead me back to the counter and showed where he had some packaged boiled crawfish. There was a dozen to a container.  LOL... they were only like a dollar a piece. He was so excited he just knew I'd be thrilled.... LOL He had boiled them in a salt and vineagar water... Yuck!

Listen if you have never tryed it before, have you made a tasso cream sauce? Pop liked it so much he said you could put it on Labrador sh^t and could sell it all day long....LOL Grate the tasso, the shallots, a small bit of garlic if needed, heavy cream and reduce by half. Stuff a squash/zuchinni with any stuffing and put that crean sauce over it....ZOMG! And it makes outstanding creamed baby spinache!

It was my pleasure to post, I have learned so much here. If its stirred up those creative juices, I am happy!


----------



## disco (Oct 15, 2014)

Great post.

Great thread.

Great Qview.

Great tutorial.

Cruel poster. We don't get crawfish up here.








Terrific looking dish, Foam.

Disco


----------



## bad santa (Oct 15, 2014)

Outstanding !! 

Thanks for sharing all of it with us Foam


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks Foam,Looks like a damn fine meal and was an excellent post for  Cajun cuisine !


----------



## reinhard (Oct 15, 2014)

The thread caught my attention for sure.  Up here we have some good sized one's and we catch them when camping.  Put out a trap with some fishheads ect and let the trap set out overnight.  We dont get the amount you get down there but enough for a snack or two.  We just boil them in some crab boil seasoning and eat with butter camping.  This is a great thread worthy of points for sure.  Thanks Foam!!! Reinhard


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 15, 2014)

This brings tears to my eyes.  I have an ex from New Orleans and this thread really made me miss New Orleans!

It's so hard to get mud bugs up in New jersey.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Well, I'm late to this party but this posting is a tutorial in itself for sure. I'm a big fan of the crawdad myself and love a good Etouffee, even using shrimp which is more readily available up here in the PNW. I feel very fortunate to have been able to visit New Orleans on 4 occasions for vacations, allowing me to just scratch the surface of the food scene. Great posting Kevin.....you are stimulating many others to try their hand at cookin' Cajun......regards, Willie


Chef you are never late, there is no party without you!

Thank you sir, appreciate the compliment.

BTW

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159001/crawfish-etouffee-foamheart


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2014)

Disco said:


> Great post.
> 
> Great thread.
> 
> ...


 Thank ye, thank ye, thank ye, thank ye, and take solice in the fact that we don't get that great syrup that you do, and thank you.

 I would send you some but when it hit the border and they inspected the package, I think we'd be in trouble. LOL


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2014)

Bad Santa said:


> Outstanding !!
> 
> Thanks for sharing all of it with us Foam


Thank you, I enjoy sharing what little I know and its not very professional, but its how I learned.

You are always most welcome.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 15, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Damn Foam ! :drool  I just ate
> ...



Haha, Foam.... Yeah, I've got some great helpers for sure !  I can send em down your way if ya send some of that Crawfish Bisque back with em !  :biggrin:


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> Thanks Foam,Looks like a damn fine meal and was an excellent post for  Cajun cuisine !


Thank you for the compliment. Its really good stuff.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2014)

Reinhard said:


> The thread caught my attention for sure.  Up here we have some good sized one's and we catch them when camping.  Put out a trap with some fishheads ect and let the trap set out overnight.  We dont get the amount you get down there but enough for a snack or two.  We just boil them in some crab boil seasoning and eat with butter camping.  This is a great thread worthy of points for sure.  Thanks Foam!!! Reinhard


Thank ye kindy my friend. We use canned dog food, just punch a lot of holes with an icepick or a can opener. Same with shrimp traps.

Dang sounds like you are a reincarned coonazz. Try throwing in some corn on the cob, new potatoes, onions, mushrooms, etc.... they absorb that taste, and are dang tastee! Makes the crawfish stretch futher too.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 16, 2014)

Rob Sicc said:


> This brings tears to my eyes.  I have an ex from New Orleans and this thread really made me miss New Orleans!
> 
> It's so hard to get mud bugs up in New jersey.


They are there I am sure, they are probably using tourist visa's.

We occassional let you foreigners come back south for refresher courses in good food. You're always welcome.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 16, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Haha, Foam.... Yeah, I've got some great helpers for sure ! I can send em down your way if ya send some of that Crawfish Bisque back with em !


I note you didn't say you'd trade them for a pot of bisque. I see you included there return in that offer....... LOL

Good Dad


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 20, 2014)

Damn Foamheart!

Your posts are better than any cooking show out there!

So fantastic to see! I love it! Great job!

And all your step by step photos always make it so terrific to follow along with too!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## eman (Oct 23, 2014)

I remember back when the women would have a day to stuff da heads . They would do 400- 600 heads at a time and everyone would have 100 to take home for the freezer. Bisque was only done for company or special occasions.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 23, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Damn Foamheart!
> 
> Your posts are better than any cooking show out there!
> 
> ...


I would like to apploigize to you Leah. I wasn't iggnoring you, somehow I totally missed your posting. I even feel bad now saying thank you for your kind words.

Its a local thing, the Bisque, not being rude. Its communial, but I don't much see it done much anymore. People are too busy, crawfish are usually easily bought, no one crawfishs anymore, and to have 2 to 10 families together cooking, laughing, talking, eating, drinking and sometimes even dancing at someones house just ain't as common as it once was. Really sort of sad.

But Stuffed heads is stuffed heads.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 23, 2014)

eman said:


> I remember back when the women would have a day to stuff da heads . They would do 400- 600 heads at a time and everyone would have 100 to take home for the freezer. Bisque was only done for company or special occasions.


I remember them too. I the past we'd have crawfish bisque for Easter. Now everyone has a crawfish boil when crawfish are available.

Its one of those times when experience and knowledge was everything, because you only did it once a year.

As for special occassions, it was sort of like when someone butchered.

That is one of the great things about here, people learning and practicing so its not a lost art.


----------



## fendrbluz (Oct 28, 2014)

Awe man thanksI was right there with ya. Looks great I would like  to try some of that but don't think anyone else would come close to yours with all that love you put into it. :)


----------



## foamheart (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you. Although anyone can make it. I just happened to be were the ingredients are more accessible. LOL

Next time we stuff heads I'll have to remember the camera... its kind of hard though with all that juice dripping down your elbows.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Oct 29, 2014)

Foam, don't worry about the camera. Just be sure there is a box ready for you to put a couple dozen in, then into the freezer, then off to your local Fedex to send them to me.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 29, 2014)

I had some boxed up ready to go, and they said they only shipped as far as Kankakee?

<Chuckles>

I actually lived in Kenosha for awhile. I had a cowboy roomate from Kankakee. ROFL, Join the Navy see the world! I had traveled from New Orleans to Orlando fl, then to Mystic Conn. then to Kenosha. The roomate from Kankakee (he joined to get a free look at the world), had done the same things as me but he travelled from Kamkakee to Great Lakes to Great Lakes to Kenosha. Typical service, I had a condition added to my enlistment contract NO submarines, want to guess what I did....LOL


----------



## kesmc27 (Oct 30, 2014)

Foamy you are the man!!!

Looks great.


----------

